
Why European Animosity to Facebook Won’t Halt Libra - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/9376/europe-facebook-libra-cryptocurrency-regulation-cardano
======
reportgunner
The article doesn't explain why. The word "why" is only in the title.

The article does a better job explaining who Hoskinson is than explaining what
it promises in the title.

